# boosting an 05 se-r



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

has anyone ever attemted it or know if it can be done im eager to do it but i just dont know if it can be done, ive seen the maxys done and the z's but if its so easy to do it on them why not an se-r right ?


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

it shouldn't be a problem, you would just need a custom turbo manifold or do a remote mount turbo, then make your own ic piping and get a tuning system.


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

ok well sweet so itd pretty much be like any non boosted car just a little tlc while doing it and a little being careful and watching what im doing and itll all pan out yeah ?


----------



## 05_se-r_altima (Nov 11, 2008)

and also ???? whats a remote mount ? lol sorry i feel like a retard


----------



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah basically like making your own kit for any non-booted car just take the tunning system the 350z guys use so you can get rid of the maf, or basically just wire and tune it like a Z. 

a remote mount turbo is one that isn't directly bolted to an exhaust manifold it is instead mounted further back on the exhaust, most mount them close to the rear bumber.


----------

